# Alabama 1966 VW



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

Beep-Beep 1966 VW..This was a Hard Kit to build..So many small Parts, but got it Done...


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Excellent build. One question, where does the Alabama come in?


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

Born in Alabama T-Town


----------



## Z28HO (Nov 24, 2012)

What kit did you use?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

The Kit was a Tamiya and I think it came out in 1994...


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

*66-vw*

The Kit came out in 1994 and it was a Tamiya..


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

fisherman said:


> Beep-Beep 1966 VW..This was a Hard Kit to build..So many small Parts, but got it Done...


Nice little four Beep-Beep 1966 VW you have.. really amazing work....
The designing and also the graphic work is looking so cool... 
thanks for sharing


----------

